# Our collections of license plates



## MajKeR_ (Feb 5, 2009)

As there's some interest in special thread about collecting license plates, I decided to begin it. Here we can show photos of our plates and collections, comment them, inform about searching and possibly find someone ready to exchange.

Let I start - these are plates I've sold two weeks ago. But don't cry - I know their new owner and he's reliable guy. 
































































I hope moderators won't have any complaints to this thread.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

I miss them in my collection  but mine is mainly of american plates


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Right now I have 14 plates in my collection. 3 from Canada, 1 from Mexico, 9 from USA and 1 from Spain. I will get more soon and in summer a friend of mine will drive to Macedonia and hopefully get some Macedonian plates for me


----------



## MajKeR_ (Feb 5, 2009)

And Swedish?


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

MajKeR_ said:


> And Swedish?


Only on my car


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

I have 88 plates in my collection: 70 from United States, 5 from Canada, 4 from Germany, 2 from Italy (+1 of my old scooter, but I don't collect moto's plates), 1 from Cyprus, 1 from Belgium, 1 from Mexico, 1 from Luxembourg, 1 from Dominican Republic, 1 from France, 1 from Czech Republic


----------



## MajKeR_ (Feb 5, 2009)

And none from Poland - if you get some new from Italy, we may make the exchange


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ With pleasure!


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

My collection of plates from Indiana
1977 dealer









1979









1980









1982-1984









1985-1987









1988-1990









1991-1993









1994-1998









1999-2003


----------



## NumberPlates (Dec 18, 2011)

Great pics Satyricon, love US designs. How many of those bases are still valid?


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ I think none of them. Indiana replaces plates often


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

I got one a these on my car. :dunno: Note the DNA strand security imprint.










Old plate (also a sample design):


----------



## Blaskovitz (May 30, 2009)

MajKeR_ said:


>



The carpet of my childhood Now my nephew has the same


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

My italian truck trailer license plate


----------



## MajKeR_ (Feb 5, 2009)

How you can buy such one in Italy? I'm asking, because I've seen that these plates are popular also at "international" sets (e.g. truck from Romania + trailer from Italy).


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

I think you can get from driving school or automobile club. It should cost around 50 euro if I'm not wrong. They give you a empty plate just with the R, then you have to get the stickers to put on it. This a probated license plate...in other places you can find a quite good reproduction for this plate. Just police usually don't see the difference between probated and not....


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

One of the favourite in my collection: Alaska series 1976-1982


----------



## MajKeR_ (Feb 5, 2009)

It looks quite rare  Is condition of all your plates such good?


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Of course, they are almost all from VG to mint conditions. But as I said I only have 88 plates... there are some countries with is almost impossible to find mint or very good plates, for example Cuba or Haiti. You can find them, but they are quite expansive (So in future I think I'll have plates of poor quality). This german plate I have is a bit ruined in the borders, but it has the seal of the Kreis which usually german plates don't have when expired, so I got it the same cause it's rare


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

The Alaska one is badass.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

My optional american license plates:

Kentucky "Nature's Finest"









Michigan "Great Lakes Splendor"









Virginia "Scenic"


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

What is the first plate of your collection? This is my first, Maine series 1987-1999. I bought it into a military shop


----------



## Vienna21 (Aug 30, 2011)

@majker

how could you legally get an austrian license plate?


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ You can buy easily on Ebay. You can find swiss plates too, not temporary...but in this case usually the seller don't ship them to Switzerland for obvious motivations....


----------



## MajKeR_ (Feb 5, 2009)

Neighbour of guy, who sold me them, brought some cars with those plates from Austria in 90's.


----------



## Szymonescu (Jul 31, 2008)

> What is the first plate of your collection? This is my first, Maine series 1987-1999. I bought it into a military shop


Would be great for my started-ages-ago-but-never-finished birthyear run.


----------



## MajKeR_ (Feb 5, 2009)

Thread died, so let I revive it.

Today there was the first time I've found some plate. I've walked past built interchange in Bytom (or Beuthen, if it's simplier to pronounce for you) and I observed it on the fence. Its condition isn't very good - you can see some signs of pebbles, but it's also far from bad. It's manufactured in 2009, but issued in 2010.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ Always nice to find plates! This is my best find, around 6 years ago into a roundabout in my town. Czech Republic - Karvilà


----------



## MajKeR_ (Feb 5, 2009)

Very nice and very good condition  There are no gaps from screws, so plate has been in the cover. My SK was also in cover - it's the most common guilty of losing plates, as I've observed.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

I think found plates should be delivered to the nearest police station. Maybe they can regive it to the owner who previously reported to have lost it.


----------



## MajKeR_ (Feb 5, 2009)

I agree, but I wouldn't do it, if found plate is quite new and broken, like mine. If I find black Polish plate, I'll search the place where it was issued and deliver it there.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

I've got these two plates to exchange, old Germany - Landkreis Weißenburg-Gunzenhausen, VG+ and VG conditions. If somebody is interested we can deal


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

WUG - PN 49 is already sold! I have left the PA 82 to exchange


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

My new spanish plates:

Actual series









Old series, Alicante


----------



## MajKeR_ (Feb 5, 2009)

On Friday I received a pack from Michael (recycle), and there...










Picture exactly taken at my best carpet


----------



## recycle (Jul 27, 2011)

here is mine. (as i see them on the wall)
GR (export 1999) CDN (NWT 1983) CDN (NB 2005-9) LT (temp) 
GB (H prefix) CZ (L euronand) F (rear 54)
AUS (NSW) J (足立300) CZ (tractor) GB (57) PL (G with flag)
DOM NL (american size) D (UM) 
I (front 2004)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ I have french 54 too


----------



## recycle (Jul 27, 2011)

yours is slightly newer


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

My polish plate, G too (but with eurostars)


----------



## recycle (Jul 27, 2011)

you are going to make me take fotos


----------



## Fouga (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello from Ireland.
I collect plates and am seeking the following plates -

Monaco Plate
Swiss Dealer Plate
Swiss Bern Plate
Liechtenstein Plate (incl dealer plate)
Irish Dealer Plate(s)

I have many plates to exchange -

AUS plates (incl motorcycle plates, GP plate, Old dealer plate)
USA plates
Cook Island Plate
German Plates (incl dealer plate)
Liechtenstein Sample Plate
Yemen Plate (rare hand-painted 1960's plate).

Send me a PM as I do not be on this site very often.
(A 'PM' will show up in my emails).


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

My collections, taken from Vehicle license plates of the world thread:


Losbp said:


> Well this is my license plate collection (Almost all of them are Indonesian, since I'm an Indonesian )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

